# Projects for 2x2 corian samples



## elody21 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 5, 2005)

Elody-
I was looking at the ones you offered and wondered how many boxes of samples would it take to make a complete multi colored Coorian counter top usiing them as 2" square tiles.
[]


----------



## elody21 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's funny.! I actually make a countertop for my bakery of corian pieces! I will take a picture of it and post it! If my husband saw your post he would say "DON"T GIVE HER ANY IDEAS!!!!" I considered doing the bakery floor in corian and my husband said "WHY??!!" See, he would have to move all of the heavy stuff out! and then back in!



Don't forget to anyone who wants corian I am selling 2x2s on individual classified with all money going to diaster relief!




For directions on makling corian cabachons check out tips and tricks![][:X]


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 5, 2005)

A 2' x 4' counter top takes 288 squares.  It looks like there's about 100 squares per box, so three should do it! []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 5, 2005)

It would depend on the length of the cooounter, and mine aint that long.


----------



## Dario (Sep 6, 2005)

Note that these have rounded edges []...you can't just tile using them as is...unless you plan on putting some PR (or something similar) in between like a caulk/grout.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Sep 6, 2005)

Alice, you are sooo talented.  Where do you find the time to do all that with everything else you do? Those are just great![][]


----------



## RPM (Sep 6, 2005)

Alice,
What are you using for stoppers in the salt and pepper shakers, just a cork or are you getting fancy?  I really like your design if you don't mind me stealing it.

Thanks for posting,
Richard

Edit - BTW I am assuming that the two cylinder shaped items in front of the clock on the left are salt and pepper shakers.  If not, then I think they would make a nice looking set.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 6, 2005)

I plan on writing up directions next week. Yes they are salt and pepper shakers. The other material is lacewood and thin plexiglass!! I like the effect it gives. I was not sure how it would "turn" out using the clear plexiglass.I plan on using the rubber stoppers but corks could work too! Be sure and post if you make some I would love to see them!


----------

